# Not 100% happy but close



## zombiemann (Aug 11, 2012)

We've been having a really had drought lately that is playing hell on the foliage in the area.  It's kinda rough taking landscape shots when everything is brown and dying.  This was taken at a local cemetery a few days ago.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 11, 2012)

I like it! Although it's still summer, it looks very Autumn-ish! The composure looks great to me, good job


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 11, 2012)

Eh, the composure is a little off.  Truth be told because of the severe drought we're having it LOOKS like autumn around here.  

This next pic is JUST to illustrate how dry the area is right now, I know most people won't like it because it's kinda over cooked but its not for C&C, just to show an example



Yea, that is a boat in its dock totally land locked at the moment, all of that dirt is actually a lake bed


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 11, 2012)

The cemetary picture is kind of painterly and autumnal. I like going to cemetaries for subject material; it's "peaceful" to do photography work, and the architecture and landscaping makes for good composition.

I've noticed the drop in chlorophyll in greenery lately--days are getting shorter...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 11, 2012)

FanBoy said:


> The cemetary picture is kind of painterly and autumnal. I like going to cemetaries for subject material; it's "peaceful" to do photography work, and the architecture and landscaping makes for good composition.
> 
> I've noticed the drop in chlorophyll in greenery lately--days are getting shorter...



The cemetery I took that in has some amazing mausoleums, and a relatively nice Civil War section.  Sometime soon I am hoping to get a chance to go over to Oak Lawn Cemetery in Springfield where Abraham Lincoln is buried.  There are some interesting sites over there as well.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is the same stack not quite as over done.  I liked the first one, but kept on playing around with it.  I think this one looks a bit more realistic.


----------



## LinkTheWorld (Aug 23, 2012)

For what its worth, I really like the first shot!


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the overall composition is what's not working.  The elements of the pictures are out of balance with eachother.  the building is not quite in frame, the pattern of the stones is broken by the road, and the trees in the center are misshapen.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

I think what bothers me is the space on the left of the trees, while on the right the building isnt complete. Swinging the camera a bit to the right would have made things a little more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm on the sidelines for a few days (sprained my ankle last night paying more attention to my camera than where I was walking) but when I'm up and around again I am planning on going to reshoot this one.  

The cemetery is one of the most scenic I have seen, at least in my neck of the woods.  Of course like all graveyards this one has its share of urban legends attached to it, adding to the appeal of friends and family when I show them.  For example, about 90 degrees to the right of this picture is a small set of stairs that at certain times an ethereal young lady can be seen standing on.  I grew up about 3 blocks from this cemetery and during my youth spent multiple nights there on a dare.  I saw things that spooked me, but looking back through the eyes of a relatively educated adult I can't help but wonder how much of what I saw was perfectly normal and natural but tinted by my adolescent thrill seeking mind.

Actually my home town quite a rich history and multiple books have been devoted to paranormal activity in the area.  I don't know that I believe in that kind of thing, but the stories are fun to read.  One of my long term projects is a photographic journey through some of the locations mentioned in said books.  Not for "ghost" pictures or anything of that nature, but more to show the beauty of these places with checkered history.  Places like an old speakeasy, a theater that was very popular on the vaudeville circuit (including story that I find fascinating about magician Harry Blackstone Sr making an audience disappear), numerous locations associated with Abraham Lincoln etc.  The pictures here were test shots for the beginning of the project, and practice for refining my HDR technique so that when appropriate situations occur I am prepared to take the shots I need and process them the right way.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the second exposure better, but I prefer subtle HDRs.   Often, I go back and reshoot things.   I think you could get a much better result with bit of change in composition.

Keep shooting.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck with that Zombie. And a speedy recovery.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> Here is the same stack not quite as over done.  I liked the first one, but kept on playing around with it.  I think this one looks a bit more realistic.
> 
> View attachment 16462



Would've liked to have seen the mausoleum in its entirety...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

It's going to be reshot when I get a chance, hopefully sometime this weekend.  There are a ton of interesting mausoleums in the general vicinity of where this one was taken.  Including one that is partially underground... with a vent pipe that nobody seems to be able to explain lol.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I feel kinda dumb now.  I had another bracket I had taken the same day from a slightly different angle.  I was going through some of my old RAW files looking for something to do and found them.  I have no idea why I used the bracket I originally posted.  So I ran them through Photomatix, and then into photoshop.  

As shot other than stacking



Cropped, straightened, and a I tried my hand at cloning out the road to the bottom right of the frame.  I've not really tried that before, I usually let my pics stand as taken (with the exception of using the content aware spot heal to remove the name from the mausoleum) or a few other minor little things.  This was my first attempt at editing out something relatively large.


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 24, 2012)

Good work with the finishing touches. I see that you also cloned out the green post. Maybe you could do the same with the identifying marker?


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

I tried it with the bigger one without much luck.  I'm still working on it though.  Like I said I normally don't mess with that kind of thing. I'm sure with some practice I'll get the hang of it though


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 24, 2012)

That's okay...I know where you're coming from, plus it's simply too much work.


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

The problem with the green sign I left behind is there is an odd shaped tombstone behind it that I don't have a good source to clone in to make it look right, so it gets to stay there lol


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> The problem with the green sign I left behind is there is an odd shaped tombstone behind it that I don't have a good source to clone in to make it look right, so it gets to stay there lol



Mind if I give it a shot?

I would've just gone ahead and edited it, but my ego and sense of self-importance just aren't that inflated...


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> zombiemann said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with the green sign I left behind is there is an odd shaped tombstone behind it that I don't have a good source to clone in to make it look right, so it gets to stay there lol
> ...



It's going to cost ya   Go for it, but you have to give me a cliff notes version of how you did it for future reference :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > zombiemann said:
> ...



Well, assuming the attempt is successful...


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

This is just a quick edit, just to show that it's possible to remove things like that. If I didn't have to get ready to go to a gig, I'd have taken more time with it.

Basically, when you view the full image, that particular tombstone isn't an integral component of the image. Hell, you could even remove it completely without really adversely affecting the image. But, as it is, if it's not perfectly cloned, that fact won't really damage the image.

But, here's a quick go at it:


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

Great... now I have to try this myself, and my OCD (seriously) won't let me stop until I succeed.  My ego just wont let somebody's edit be better than my own LOL

Looks good Steve, thanks for the pointers.  

/off to delve back into photoshop


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 24, 2012)

OK, when will the insanity end.  I didn't get super detailed because of the smaller resolution.  It's not print worthy, nor is it a wall hanger but for a practice shot for forum discussion I think it came out OK.  While I was at it I played with curves a bit and bumped up the black a touch and overall I am happy with this edit


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work, fellas. The stonework is more pronounced, too.


----------



## Steve5D (Aug 24, 2012)

zombiemann said:


> OK, when will the insanity end.  I didn't get super detailed because of the smaller resolution.  It's not print worthy, nor is it a wall hanger but for a practice shot for forum discussion I think it came out OK.  While I was at it I played with curves a bit and bumped up the black a touch and overall I am happy with this edit
> 
> View attachment 18194



Nice work.

See what I mean about taking it out altogether? You don't even notice it...


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 25, 2012)

would you mind if I took a stabb at it? I have an idea that would help with those green pole and marker.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks more like a painting than a picture to me.  If that's what you're going for, then win!


----------

